# Top Ten Projectors 2013 - what to buy?



## Odougbo

This list looks like same list from last year.

The Epson Power 8100 looks interesting - but so many bad reviews. Most of the reviews were posted 2 years ago - does anyone know if they fixed the problems? 


home-theater-projectors-review.toptenreviews.com

And/or this also looks interesting:

http://www.amazon.com/Epson-PowerLi...TF8&qid=1358590082&sr=1-1&keywords=epson+3010


----------



## mechman

I'd stick to PJCentral or projectorreviews.com.

The 3010 is a good pj. Could use better blacks but it's very bright!


----------



## theincrediblebill

I have the Epson 5010. It's an amazing projector for the price. Blacks look great and on economy mode it's still very bright. It's really an awesome projector and it's not too loud.


----------



## Odougbo

I'll look into both of them. Bight and quiet sounds good to me.
We use the pj room a lot. 50 hours (easy) per week.

Our LDC Sanyo worked fine for 3 1/2 years, then panel went yellow. :rubeyes:


----------



## Odougbo

I do like the LCD's, easy set up etc. nice pic, but short life :sob:

I've been working with the Panasonic folks on commercial products; they said their new Panasonic LCD's are organic and last much longer. The are a little over my price range though :spend:


----------



## KelvinS1965

I thought this was going to be a list of which 2013 projectors to buy. If it's just a list of what common issues there are for various makes I could add to it though (just to state my position I have a JVC X35 bought purely for 2D use).

In no particular order:

Buzzing in 3D Sony VW50ES (external emitter helps fix this). Not the sharpest lens on the market, but partly hidden by the electronic sharpness feature 'RC' (reality creation).

Poor 3D in JVC X35/RS46 (firmware update that has to be installed at a dealer since it involves connecting directly to a PCB). Bright corners on some examples (luck of the draw).

Non uniform focus and general uniformity issues on Panasonic '8000 (and previous models). Luck of the draw to some degree, but will need a good dealer to fight your corner since it's considered 'in spec' in many cases.

Similar to above for Epson, though they seem more willing to swop out, but might take a few attempts to find a good example.

More a question of chose your poison I think...even the £17,000 Sony VW1000ES isn't perfect, some owners have reported issues (though I can't remember what they were off hand).


----------



## HT nut

No projector is perfect.
But i'll be buying the epson 5020 soon, because i like epson willingness to make u happy


----------



## Odougbo

Woops - I see the link didn't highlight:

http://home-theater-projectors-review.toptenreviews.com/

I see that is important to mention; 3D is not a deal breaker - we could live with out it.


----------



## Odougbo

This look like a hot seller - and them have them local.

Epson 3020

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Epson+-...0052086&skuId=6871067&st=Epson 3020&cp=1&lp=1


----------



## browninggold

I vote for the Sony


----------



## Odougbo

I made the trip to the box store, just missed the sale price on the 5020, $1,699.
I may just have to wait or keep looking........


----------



## HT nut

Odougbo said:


> I made the trip to the box store, just missed the sale price on the 5020, $1,699.
> I may just have to wait or keep looking........


$1699 for the 5020?
doubt it :neener:


----------



## Odougbo

Epson 5020, $1,699 sale, missed it by a week.

:blink:

I bet I can get one for that price...down in your neck of the woods btw.

:blink:


----------



## Odougbo

Sales guy might have been :coocoo:

I bet the sale was on the Epson 3020

So why the $500 jump to this year's, 5020 model?


----------



## BruceW

Epson 5010..


----------



## Odougbo

yes...looks good.

The sales fellow at the "box store" might have been mixed up on the models, I can't find a sale on it.

Now I wait............lddude:


----------



## theincrediblebill

I bought mine at Best Buy, 2 weeks later it went on sale I went in and had the receipt adjusted. They are ok with things like that.


----------



## theincrediblebill

The epson 5010 that is... Sorry forgot to specify.


----------



## Odougbo

Bill what's the scoop? What was the adjusted price - final cost for a 5010? 

I think the 5010 has a wider, more robust lens than the 3020?

fyi: 

http://www.hhgregg.com/epson-home-cinema-3d-1080p-projector/item/HC3020


----------



## theincrediblebill

I believe it was $2600 and the sale was basically $2500 so they gave me $100 back. This was in October so it could have gone down a little. This projector was perfect for me. The fact that you could also move the vertical and horizontal positioning of the lens was awesome. I have very high vaulted ceilings so it sits on top of a book shelf to the side of my couch. I needed that horizontal shift. Plus the contrast ratio blew all the others out of the water for that price.


----------



## theincrediblebill

Sorry, just looked it up. At Best Buy its still $2599 but it occasionally goes on sale for $2499.


----------



## Odougbo

Thanks Bill.

My trip to BB was a :joke: they got it all mixed up. Oh well, stuck watching the 60" for a while.


----------



## theincrediblebill

It's not so bad. We watch the 47" all day for regular TV to preserve the bulb. And I normally play my video games on the 47". I will occasionally play video games on the big screen.


----------



## Odougbo

Okay wife gave me an ultimatum - "buy a projector before football season." addle:

Any thoughts on this $1,300 projector?

http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-Pt-...UTF8&qid=1376411253&sr=8-1&keywords=PT-AR100U


----------



## WRYKER

I love my Sony HW30!


----------



## tonyvdb

Odougbo said:


> Okay wife gave me an ultimatum - "buy a projector before football season." addle:
> 
> Any thoughts on this $1,300 projector?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-Pt-...UTF8&qid=1376411253&sr=8-1&keywords=PT-AR100U


The Panasoinic wont disappoint. I have an older model and its been rock solid with not one issue.


----------



## mechman

I agree with Tony, Panasonic makes solid projectors. :T


----------



## Odougbo

Yes, have installed larger Panasonic models, they are amazing. I'm just worried about the LCD panels, only got 3.5 years out of my last LCD projector (not a Panasonic) :spend:

Looks like the bulb (red bulb?) on that model is expensive, $350.


----------

